# Windows 8 upgrade offer



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. Register for Windows 8 upgrade
https://windowsupgradeoffer.com/en/

2. This upgrade promotion for Windows 8 Pro both online and at retail runs through to January 31st, 2013.

We set out to make it as easy as possible for everyone to upgrade to Windows 8. Starting at general availability, if your PC is running Windows XP, Windows Vista, or Windows 7 you will qualify to download an upgrade to Windows 8 Pro for just $39.99 in 131 markets. And if you want, you can add Windows Media Center for free through the "add features" option within Windows 8 Pro after your upgrade.

http://windowsteambl...-for-39-99.aspx


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Before actually upgrading know how you will get back to your current system if Windows 8 does not work satisfactorily for you.

Unless $40 means nothing to you I strongly advise that you give the Windows 8 Release Preview a test ride before committing your money on the released version. It may not install on your computer. It may not work very well on your computer. You may find that for you it is not a $40 improvement over your current system.

Don't just take my advice. Read through a bunch of the threads in this forum if you haven't already tried Windows 8 Customer or Release Preview yourself.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I personally have no intention of using it I do not like it
It looks very like the new Ubuntu and I did not like that either.
It will install, me thinks, Win 7 professional at the moment on a self build - all compatible.

If I was going to use it I would but it on a VM

On a different note have you seen 
http://arstechnica.com/information-...cy-complaint-misses-the-forest-for-the-trees/

and their response
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/08/25/windows8_smartscreen_spying/


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I meant my post as general advice to anyone reading the thread. I'm sorry, Macboatmaster, that I made it sound as though I were talking directly to you.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I fully expect to see a large number of threads from people who install Windows 8 and then want to revert back to Windows 7 or Windows XP and don't have the means to do it. 

I have no intention of using it either. :down:

--------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

Perhaps a sticky is needed at the top?
WARNING: use XYZ program to image your drive in case windows 8 makes you throw-up your lunch.
Programs like Reflect works pretty good (not always) and there is another free one which maybe better (forgot the name).

Best thing is to use a spare HD to try it out. But I hope and think most people will see how it is in the stores or reviews or youtube.

I for one, will NEVER install that crap on any of my computers. Win8 is on a notebook as an early warning device... once WIn8 goes retail, I will wipe it and install LinuxMint and spend a year un-learning the crap MS-OS to migrate to Linux.

Since when has MS ever offer $40 to upgrade to a "Pro" OS? It really seems the PRO version is actually "Home" anyway.
Windows 8 will not be pirated, very few people want it. And its going to hurt their tablet and phone sales too (good) - and their partners are already sweating (they should be, but sorry for them). Even vista didn't get this much negative attacks before release.


----------



## black-wolf (Aug 8, 2008)

I will probably put Win 8 on one of my computers so I have it to refer to when working on someone else's computer. I will play with it the same as I do with Ubuntu and Mint.


----------

